# Merchandise Pack - NUTTS ?



## *lazza* (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi Guys

A quick question for you Mark. Can you give me an idea how long it takes for the discounted merchandise pack to arrive? I ordered one a couple of weeks ago with my TTOC membership.

Thanks very much

Paul


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Up to a year, depending on how much silver you cross the palm of the merch sec with :wink: 

Seriously though, up to 8 weeks, although "normally" 2-4 weeks is top side. It really all depends upon what pack and whether the items are in stock :? and if the supplier has an issue :?

BUT you should have received an email update from the shop informing you of this?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

IM me your surname and I'll check the shop, as I can't seem to find an order for a "Paul" :?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

In fact... if your surname is Johnson", then your pack was despatched on the 5th April to Binfield


----------



## *lazza* (Nov 6, 2004)

Thanks for your quick answer mark - I sent you a PM

Paul


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Lazza, the clothing should have reached you today and your badge was posted this evening first class. Apologies for the glitch.


----------



## *lazza* (Nov 6, 2004)

Got the kit yesterday, just the badge to come.

thanks guys

paul


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Got the badge m8 ?


----------



## *lazza* (Nov 6, 2004)

Yes - got everything now thanks very much.... Now I've got to work out the best place for the badge but I've seen a lot of previous posts on this.

Thanks again


----------

